# New Member First Setup



## TaR89 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi all

New member here, been a very handy forum and I thought I would post my first and current setup.

I could not recommend this setup enough for value for money, ease of learning and also the ability to make some what consistent drinks quickly before work etc.

Been using my local Exe Coffee Roasters Neighbourhood blend for the past year, which I find great for flat whites. Anyone recommend any beans for flat whites which is their go to?

I have just purchased a Lelit Bianca so I am sure I will be asking some questions in the future regarding this machine should I run into any difficulties!


----------

